# CONGRATULATIONS !!



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh I am so excited I can't type  

A BIG Congratulations to Jayne (Crownmum) on the birth of a lovely big baby boy for her couple.  

Baby still to be named but he weighed in at 9lb 130z  

Jayne you are a very, very, very special lady !! 

Tashja xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOW FANTASTIC   

you are one special lady Jayne 

what a woppa

you must all be chuffed

love
suzie xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Suzie and Tashja

I am now back at home with my family.

I've just had a G&T and Chinese takeaway with my hubby. 

I am on cloud 9, just like last time.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Jayne - well done you !! Enjoy the G&T and Takeaway !!!

What a shock I got when Lynne told me !! I had no idea !!! 

So happy for you and your couple !!

Tashja xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

hello i have just read your story and i have to say what a wonderful thing u have done the thought of the babies mummy and daddy tonight just fills me with joy
Congratulatons to them and well done to u. 
lol
Lou xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

lou i couldnt have said it better hun 

jayne you have made someones every dream and wish come true , god bless you

love
suzie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

What an amazing lady you are !!!
It takes a special person to do what you have done 

You must feel fantastic, so go and have another G & T and make it a large one  

Love and respect
Jo
x x x


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Just saw this thread.   Jayne I wanted to join the others in letting you know what a wonderful woman you are.

Lots of love,

Sushi xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Jayne - I can't imagine how your couple must be feeling this morning having their new baby to cherish - it brings me to tears just thinking about it.

What an amazing thing you have done - I can't think of the right words !

You are one special lady with a big heart  

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done Jayne, you're a star 
And huge CONGRATULATIONS to you all    
I hope you are thoroughly enjoying your G&Ts and will be spoilt rotten by your family 
Best wishes
Love Jaq and Simon


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Fantastic news Jayne.
Am delighted for you all. You really are such a wonderful person. Hope you are ok. Take care.
love karen x x x


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi All

Thank you so much for all the good wishes.

My IPs are so happy and my IM phoned tonight to say how wonderful motherhood is.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwww that is lovely.  Thanks for updating us


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah! Great news crownmum!  Once again congratulations to you and the new Mum and Dad.


----------



## TwoSocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Great News !

Well done Jayne,  Enjoy the celebrations!          

If you have any tips for me - let me know!  

Enjoy your G&T's

TwoSocks


----------

